# 2006 Invoice?



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

did the invoice go up? A dealer is trying to tell me it's 31,495

What are you guys in So Cal picking them up for?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> did the invoice go up? A dealer is trying to tell me it's 31,495
> 
> What are you guys in So Cal picking them up for?



*
Take it!*


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *
> Take it!*



well, they want $500 over that


Is it still a good deal? I was hoping to get one for about 30,500 thinking invoice was around 29,500


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

according to cars.com invoice for the 6speed w/ 18" wheels is $31,238


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Auto invoice cost is $32238
Manual invoice cost is $31,486.

If you want I can print the invoice out for you and you can give it to them to verify the cost. Thats always fun. 


$500 over invoice on an 06 is a good deal. I would not hesitate on that one.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

what's invoice on the 18" wheels?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

$495.00 MSRP ~ Invoice $410.85


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Auto invoice cost is $32238
> Manual invoice cost is $31,486.
> 
> If you want I can print the invoice out for you and you can give it to them to verify the cost. Thats always fun.
> ...


What are the 2005 models going for? One dealer in NY quoted me $31600 on a 2005 GTO for the Auto with 17" wheels.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

UFOGTO said:


> What are the 2005 models going for? One dealer in NY quoted me $31600 on a 2005 GTO for the Auto with 17" wheels.


Take the #'s I have there and subtract $2000.00 due to rebates. 

I generally sell mine to forum members for supplier pricing, which is about $500 below invoice, + all applicable rebates


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

A guy up the street from my parents just paid $40000 for a 2005 GTO as the dealer painted on a beautiful set of stereo stripes (silver stripes on dark blue metallic) while adding a cat back exhaust plus 245ZR19s up front and 275ZR19s out back. Don't know if that's with tax or not -- which, with plates, is around 9% in Kally-forn-ya. The tires were Nitto Extremes while the wheels were PIAA three piece. Pricey, I know, but the car is extremely well done.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> A guy up the street from my parents just paid $40000 for a 2005 GTO as the dealer painted on a beautiful set of stereo stripes (silver stripes on dark blue metallic) while adding a cat back exhaust plus 245ZR19s up front and 275ZR19s out back. Don't know if that's with tax or not -- which, with plates, is around 9% in Kally-forn-ya. The tires were Nitto Extremes while the wheels were PIAA three piece. Pricey, I know, but the car is extremely well done.


I did a 05 yellow with black stripes and a stage 1 lingenfelter and the car grew cob webs in the showroom. I personally could not believe no one wanted the car when it only cost 4k more than a completly stock car. Unfortunately it put a bad taste in my mouth for upgrading GTO's.

I am currently working on purchasing a Mallett conversion Solstice for the dealership. Hopefully it will do better. 


Worse case scenario is that I will trade in the goat for it myself.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

dealernut said:


> Auto invoice cost is $32238
> Manual invoice cost is $31,486.
> 
> If you want I can print the invoice out for you and you can give it to them to verify the cost. Thats always fun.
> ...



is that w/ or w/o 18's?


I keep getting different #'s from the net

Edmunds says M6 w/ 18's should be 32,557 (but I think they were adding in gas guzzler to both auto's and manuals)

Cars.com says 31,238


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Also, dealernut, what are dealers realisitically paying for these cars? Invoice -500?


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> Also, dealernut, what are dealers realisitically paying for these cars? Invoice -500?


I'll bet more like $26000.00 if that much. I think their markup is 30%.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

SloTymer said:


> I'll bet more like $26000.00 if that much. I think their markup is 30%.




I hope you are joking.... 

I would really like to see a car for sale on the market under 50k that has a 30% markup.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

HotRodGuy said:


> Also, dealernut, what are dealers realisitically paying for these cars? Invoice -500?



this about right?


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

dealernut said:


> Auto invoice cost is $32238
> Manual invoice cost is $31,486.
> 
> If you want I can print the invoice out for you and you can give it to them to verify the cost. Thats always fun.
> ...


http://www.pontiac.com/gto/index.jsp
Says base MSRP before incentives is $31,990... Add $695 for M6...
I didn't buy mine yet because the dealer said they didn't even know the MSRP was lowered that much from GM and that GM wasn't giving them any money back on the ones still sitting on the lot. So... I should wait until they get some more in at the new invoice price so I can take advantage of the 2k difference in MSRP.

Have you heard anything? What is the new invoice price at the new MSRP?


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

dealernut said:


> I did a 05 yellow with black stripes and a stage 1 lingenfelter and the car grew cob webs in the showroom. I personally could not believe no one wanted the car when it only cost 4k more than a completly stock car. Unfortunately it put a bad taste in my mouth for upgrading GTO's.
> 
> I am currently working on purchasing a Mallett conversion Solstice for the dealership. Hopefully it will do better.
> 
> ...


Do it again, it wont sit there long I promise, better yet the 455 bobcat from slp...


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

paid 31,400 for a Spice Red M6 w/ 18's last night


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> this about right?



sorry man i missed that question. 


They pay less than that, but there are many things that have to be taken into consideration. Cost of doing business.


A realistic goal for a customer is roughly a grand under invoice and then include the rebate.


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

dealernut said:


> sorry man i missed that question.
> 
> 
> They pay less than that, but there are many things that have to be taken into consideration. Cost of doing business.
> ...


A grand under invoice for a 2006 plus rebate? Not in my area of the country (Tennessee) I made it to invoice - $500 and most folks around here think I stole it! Plus all the dealers here add "prep charges" etc. and won't sell the car without it.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

If you pay more than $25000 for a 05 you must be married to your cousin.


----------

